# New lab Infiniti



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone else using? Been jabbing their prop and it's good ****. Smooth jab no pip and feeling great on it. The packaging is all smart too. I wouldn't mind trying some of their other stuff on next cycle if they are still going strong


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> Anyone else using? Been jabbing their prop and it's good ****. Smooth jab no pip and feeling great on it. The packaging is all smart too. I wouldn't mind trying some of their other stuff on next cycle if they are still going strong


My source had some infinity in, I also tried the prop. PIP in a site I hadn't used for a while, but fine when used elsewhere. Nice thin oil too which makes life easier.

Think I'll be making the switch once I've used what I've got left of Fuerza.

Seems like a bit more of a premium product. A bit pricier than what I have been using, but still better than I pay on the other "premium" labs


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine was cheap as my dude was doing it on introductory price to get people interested. I usually wait till loads of others have used before I try but picked this up cheap and really rate it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

1 of my mates is cruising on their sust and says its gtg, looks smart like alpha pharma


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Packaging looks spot on


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaiz said:


> Packaging looks spot on


Yeah it seems like it's going to do well. Shame I'm coming off soon!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Yeah it seems like it's going to do well. Shame I'm coming off soon!


Just stay on its winter f*ck it :thumb:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

The Infiniti Range is quite popular down our ends aswell.

Me and my training partner only ever use Pharma but hes been using it 3-4 weeks now and really likes it so I think ill give it a go.

Test Prop and Tren Ace even though I can't be fcuked with the EOD shots.

Fcuk sakes back to drawing board. I spend more time thinking of what to take than i actually spend on cycle lolllllllll


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

My source has recently stocked some of this stuff I will be usin in the near future so fingers crossed


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just stay on its winter f*ck it :thumb:


Been on too long already lol. Time for a much needed break. Going to be using slin pre workout though so hope to keep a bit of fullness and maybe even some natty gains after my shrinking off aas settles


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Never heard of it but as others have said, looks well presented. Will keep an eye on them!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> Anyone else using? Been jabbing their prop and it's good ****. Smooth jab no pip and feeling great on it. The packaging is all smart too. I wouldn't mind trying some of their other stuff on next cycle if they are still going strong


Same pictures I received over a week ago! wondered when they would pop up? and the guy also from essex!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

You used any mate?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't forget this pic


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> Yeah it seems like it's going to do well. Shame I'm coming off soon!


what u running n for how long n how are the gains like?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

don1 said:


> Don't forget this pic
> 
> View attachment 138565


Haha I got all the others too. Was just posting a few up so people could see a general idea of the packaging. It looks first rate and judging by this prop I'd say they are going to be a success


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaiz said:


> what u running n for how long n how are the gains like?


As I said mate I'm just using a bit of prop and it's doing exactly what it should. Very thin oil and no pip too which are both bonuses


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> As I said mate I'm just using a bit of prop and it's doing exactly what it should. Very thin oil and no pip too which are both bonuses


What does it exactly do LOL you will have to elaborate, are you getting your BF down, trying to bulk etc


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaiz said:


> What does it exactly do LOL you will have to elaborate, are you getting your BF down, trying to bulk etc


Are you kidding me?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Kaiz said:


> What does it exactly do LOL you will have to elaborate, are you getting your BF down, trying to bulk etc


Erections Galore lol when i use any type of Test Prop!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Very good stuff IMHO switched from rohm , got a few bits of there range, I like it because it's nice and simple, no fancy blends and it does what it says on the tin, will post some pic when my new phone wire comes , and for the price this stuff is available it's well worth it


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like i'm going to have to hunt some of this stuff down with the feedback its getting. Nearly cycle time again aswell


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Sk1nny said:


> Anyone else using? *Been jabbing their prop and it's good ****. Smooth jab no pip and feeling great on it. The packaging is all smart too.* I wouldn't mind trying some of their other stuff on next cycle if they are still going strong





Sk1nny said:


> *Yeah it seems like it's going to do well.* Shame I'm coming off soon!





Sk1nny said:


> Haha I got all the others too. Was just posting a few up so people could see a general idea of the packaging.* It looks first rate and judging by this prop I'd say they are going to be a success*





Sk1nny said:


> As I said mate *I'm just using a bit of prop and it's doing exactly what it should. Very thin oil and no pip too which are both bonuses*


I think we get the jist of what you are saying  .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I have some of this coming my way soon so when I try it i'll post a review, if my ar$e cheek falls off I will be well annoyed! :lol:

Got something else to try in the mean time and the above still applies haha.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I have some of this coming my way soon so when I try it i'll post a review, if my ar$e cheek falls off I will be well annoyed! :lol:


You'll need to ask the pope to perform a miracle to get those legs up to standard. Unless infinity has dat voodoo sh1t


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> You'll need to ask the pope to perform a miracle to get those legs up to standard. Unless infinity has dat voodoo sh1t


Reported.

:lol:


----------



## Verm (Mar 13, 2013)

they look good will also hunt some down to see what they are like


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Mars said:


> I think we get the jist of what you are saying  .


Haha when you put it all together like that I see what you are getting at but was just praising a new lab, doesn't mean I'm affiliated or reselling it or responsible for Chelsea's ass cheek falling off :lol: If the old bill busted me they would find a draw full of fertility drugs and a half done vial of prop lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> Haha when you put it all together like that I see what you are getting at but was just praising a new lab, doesn't mean I'm affiliated or reselling it or responsible for Chelsea's ass cheek falling off :lol: If the old bill busted me they would find a draw full of fertility drugs and a half done vial of prop lol


 @Chelsea is fvcked in the police look in his basement


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

That packaging looks sexy as fvck.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Kevin Smith said:


> That packaging looks sexy as fvck.


What ever your on its working... Sound Horny as fcuk lol


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> What ever your on its working... Sound Horny as fcuk lol


Tren ace and test prop is my current vice so you're spot on mate.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Managed to get my phone pics sorted, so far so good decent stuff, anyone else seen any come through? Gear looks like my rohm nice and clean, and bottles slightly over filled lol can't complain with that, I think since it's a new lab it's pretty cheap so I grabbed a few bottles of everything to try with my cycle!


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

have some here just started their rip blend 1st shot in and no pip my mate is using there prop and highly rates it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

didless said:


> have some here just started their rip blend 1st shot in and no pip my mate is using there prop and highly rates it.


I'm using the prop and sust , didn't get any rip blend but looks good!


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

The rip blend looks like liquid gold, not going on again until next year but might get some as source is selling special introductory price in November and is cheap as chips


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

anyone tried the t 400 from them?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

sadman said:


> anyone tried the t 400 from them?


My mates using it, smooth as butter


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

zack amin said:


> My mates using it, smooth as butter


thats good to hear m8 il give em a go !!cheers!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

zack amin said:


> I'm using the prop and sust , didn't get any rip blend but looks good!


what doses are in their rip blend ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> what doses are in their rip blend ?


The rip blend is 150mg mate 50mg of each, I prefer the prop sust an tren ace seperatley . For the price can't complain lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi guys

Anyone know the sust and tri-tren breakdown on this?

Cheers


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone know the sust and tri-tren breakdown on this?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not sure if has been mentioned before BUT has anyone noticed who sponsors Redbull racing in F1????

Yup, INFINITI, is this why they are so good because they use AAS :whistling: :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Odd how after I posted the picture of me holding 2 of the 6 vials in my possession, I get PMs that just contain email addresses :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

resten said:


> Odd how after I posted the picture of me holding 2 of the 6 vials in my possession, I get PMs that just contain email addresses :lol:


How many have you sold so far then?! :lol:

Rule #1 never post a pic of more than one vial...... If you do you ARE a confirmed source! Pmsl


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> How many have you sold so far then?! :lol:
> 
> Rule #1 never post a pic of more than one vial...... If you do you ARE a confirmed source! Pmsl


 :lol: God forbid I'll be running tri tren soon and sust to cruise

Zero sold. My infinity. I don't share


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Qr scanner is good for getting lab info from the pics


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

resten said:


> Odd how after I posted the picture of me holding 2 of the 6 vials in my possession, I get PMs that just contain email addresses :lol:


Lol I sent you pm with email had nothing to do with infinti , it was regarding Something we spoke about a while ago


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

don1 said:


> Lol I sent you pm with email had nothing to do with infinti , it was regarding Something we spoke about a while ago


 @don1 was it naked pics of Resten you were after aswell? lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

don1 said:


> Lol I sent you pm with email had nothing to do with infinti , it was regarding Something we spoke about a while ago


Lol no names were mentioned to anyone, so chill Winston. An email address in a pm could be anything. But as it wasn't expected and there was no niceties, it was deleted anyway. And you weren't the only one


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

resten said:


> Lol no names were mentioned to anyone, so chill Winston. An email address in a pm could be anything. But as it wasn't expected and there was no niceties, it was deleted anyway. And you weren't the only one


Who is chill Winston ?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> @don1 was it naked pics of Resten you were after aswell? lol


Nar there's enough of them floating about !!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone know the breakdown and esters in the t400?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Anyone know the breakdown and esters in the t400?


200mg test e

200mg test dec


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> 200mg test e
> 
> 200mg test dec


Cheers mate,should really have checked before I ordered was trying to avoid test dec!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Cheers mate,should really have checked before I ordered was trying to avoid test dec!


I am not a fan of D either, takes weeks to get into the system and then weeks to leave, not ideal.

I think the D ester hinders a lot of peoples PCT as I believe it hang around a lot longer than 3 weeks


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sams said:


> I am not a fan of D either, takes weeks to get into the system and then weeks to leave, not ideal.
> 
> I think the D ester hinders a lot of peoples PCT as I believe it hang around a lot longer than 3 weeks


Orbis do t400; En-200,Cyp-150,Prop-50

I wish I'd gone for that.What's the Infiniti sust breakdown?


----------



## steroidtalk (Nov 10, 2013)

i must read the rules


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

steroidtalk said:


> i must read the rules?


yellow pages mate, under bulk suppliers


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

steroidtalk said:


> i must read the rules??


I'm guessing you can't for the vast majority of labs. They'd sooner sell to people who buy large quantities so that they can sell them on.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Is there any test 400 out there without test d? Its like the inthing now with high mg/ml gear. Lol
> 
> Shoot a single ester i always use test e as a base on all cyles or prop if short ester!


yeh but my sust has 4 tests in it! that means it must be better and stronger!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

m575 said:


> yeh but my sust has 4 tests in it! that means it must be better and stronger!!


Test is test bud; no combination of esters makes it any stronger...

Using a combination of short and long esters will only peak test levels quicker and longer depending on esters used.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Test is test bud; no combination of esters makes it any stronger...
> 
> Using a combination of short and long esters will only peak test levels quicker and longer depending on esters used.


Think he was being sarcastic mate!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Test is test bud; no combination of esters makes it any stronger...
> 
> Using a combination of short and long esters will only peak test levels quicker and longer depending on esters used.


hmmm......not quite sure if you genuinely thought i was being serious....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Think he was being sarcastic mate!


batteries in his sarcasmeter must be dead


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahahaha; sorry guys mistook you guys for a bunch of idiots lol.

Joke


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Hahahaha; sorry guys mistook you guys for a bunch of idiots lol.
> 
> Joke


You weren't far wrong. Everyone else is. Just not me  hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> Anyone else using? Been jabbing their prop and it's good ****. Smooth jab no pip and feeling great on it. The packaging is all smart too. I wouldn't mind trying some of their other stuff on next cycle if they are still going strong


Agree on smooth mate, but just not feeling it compared to WC and Fuerza tbh!

No notable sides if I'm honest.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

got some infinity prop through and a bottle of test E. packaging looks alright we shall see


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Have they got an oral range or is it just injectables?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> Have they got an oral range or is it just injectables?


from what i know the oral range will be out soon also some new blends...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Agree on smooth mate, but just not feeling it compared to WC and Fuerza tbh!
> 
> No notable sides if I'm honest.


That's not good mate did you take it back? I am still going to stock up on the prop for my next cycle. I went from Fuerza straight to Infiniti prop before coming off and got a right kick off it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> That's not good mate did you take it back? I am still going to stock up on the prop for my next cycle. I went from Fuerza straight to Infiniti prop before coming off and got a right kick off it.


Nah, was a freebie anyway lol.

Bizarre, maybe a bad batch.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> from what i know the oral range will be out soon also some new blends...


Cheers mate..


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, was a freebie anyway lol.
> 
> Bizarre, maybe a bad batch.


No sides? Isnt that a good thing? Did you not feel raised labido etc?

Im using it at the moment with the Infiniti Tren ace and I feel really good. As said before the smell of perfume is sending me horny as fcuk lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> No sides? Isnt that a good thing? Did you not feel raised labido etc?
> 
> Im using it at the moment with the Infiniti Tren ace and I feel really good. As said before the smell of perfume is sending me horny as fcuk lol


It's as simple as I believe it's not dosed correctly.

Currently on a short ester cycle, days I've done infinity prop, no increase temp, no increase in libido.

Days I've pinned other labs on this cycle, increase temp, increase in libido.

Tried a few different labs and more noticeable from those, even the lab that EVERYONE slates lol


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Any one got some feed back on this lab. results and what not. Cheers


----------



## scousebrah (Dec 5, 2013)

trapman said:


> Any one got some feed back on this lab. results and what not. Cheers


half way through week 5. of test e.

all i can say is:

ive had good gains. first cycle so cant comment really on whether its dosed correctly because i have no comparison. i'd be sporting a juicy pair of Ds if i wasn't on adex whatever is in it definitely wants to convert to e2.

both of these thing lead me to believe it is what is says on the tin.

edit: but obviouly it's the next few weeks that will be telling!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I can say the tren a works and i've been ****ing all night from the mast p so seems good at this point.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

packaging looks mint but unfortunately that don't mean **** lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tren A is very good though


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone else using this lab?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Think the L man is currently using


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Going to ask my source if he can get the test prop, seems people have been getting good gains from it.

Want to run prop for my next blast


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I was using 500mg of the test e, switched back to what i know, Prochem t400 now. I didn't really get on with it, no sex drive increase etc, maybe a bad batch. I kept getting pip the day after also which is strange for me and the oil made the plunger in the barrell very tight and stiff when trying to inject. Not dissing it by any means as alot of others have used and are using their products with success.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok so i have done 10ml of the Tren A and Mast P and to be honest not that impressed, Still have 30ml of each to go so i will keep it going. A few sides like night sweats but not as bad as i have had from other Tren. I think the Mast P is ok as getting the feel good factor or sense of well being so that is cool....

Will keep going and report back

Traps


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

trapman said:


> Ok so i have done 10ml of the Tren A and Mast P and to be honest not that impressed, Still have 30ml of each to go so i will keep it going. A few sides like night sweats but not as bad as i have had from other Tren. I think the Mast P is ok as getting the feel good factor or sense of well being so that is cool....
> 
> Will keep going and report back
> 
> Traps


Any news mate. The tri tren looks fvckin awesome but I doubt it's dosed correctly. Considering alpha pharma at the mo but how did this cycle go?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GAiinz said:


> Any news mate. The tri tren looks fvckin awesome but I doubt it's dosed correctly. Considering alpha pharma at the mo but how did this cycle go?


Was a year ago.... Possible too late to ask mate.

If you can get Alpha, go for it.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Just got some of their tri-test 500 this will be my first time using Infiniti


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Was a year ago.... Possible too late to ask mate.
> 
> If you can get Alpha, go for it.


Yeah mate was just thinking coz it's been a year would be more input on this tren but I think I'm jus gonna go for alpha


----------

